

Please stand with me [What happens when you critisize the Ukraine government] - tete
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1slk265

======
anonbanker
been in more than one argument on HN about this one, taking this person's
side, and am usually downvoted to oblivion. no surprise this is buried on HN.

